# Post op - wound check post mohs and xenograft repair. Previously diagosed ssc in-situ



## isleflow0r (May 2, 2018)

A patient previously diagnosed with squamous cell carcinoma in-situ comes in for post op wound check post Mohs and Xenograft repair.  Would diagnosis be the SSC in-situ of the location specified with post-op wound check Z48.89 or would it be history of skin cancer and Z48.89?


----------



## ellzeycoding (May 3, 2018)

Z08 - Encounter for follow-up examination after completed treatment for malignant neoplasm

followed by

Z85.828 - Personal history of other malignant neoplasm of skin


----------



## isleflow0r (May 4, 2018)

Thank you! Appreciate the assistance.


----------



## Sburton828 (Nov 21, 2018)

*what about Z48.3*



ellzeycoding said:


> Z08 - Encounter for follow-up examination after completed treatment for malignant neoplasm
> 
> followed by
> 
> Z85.828 - Personal history of other malignant neoplasm of skin




Would it be appropriate to use Z48.3  Aftercare following surgery for neoplasm + Z85.828?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Nov 22, 2018)

Sburton828 said:


> Would it be appropriate to use Z48.3  Aftercare following surgery for neoplasm + Z85.828?



No, not really.

ICD-10 guideline state..

"*Aftercare*

Aftercare visit codes cover situations when the initial treatment of a disease has been performed and the patient requires* continued care* during the healing or recovery phase, or for the long-term consequences of the disease. *The aftercare Z code should not be used if treatment is directed at a current, acute disease.*"



A wound check really isn't "required continued care".

The ICD-10 Tabular listing also states with Z85.828

"*Code First'*

any follow-up examination after treatment of malignant neoplasm (Z08)"


There is no instruction to utilize Z48.83.


----------

